# The Southern Connecticut Collector Association’s 47th Annual Show Oct 6, 2018



## texkev (Oct 6, 2018)

October 6, 2018
On a Saturday
In Coventry, Connecticut
The Southern Connecticut Antique Bottle Collector Association’s 47th Annual Show
When: 8:00 am to 1:00 pm
At: Coventry Glass Works
289 North River Road
Coventry, Connecticut 06238 
Contact: 203-938-3879


----------

